# Cumberland River below Wolf Creek dam?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve always targeted trout, but this year I’m going to dedicate the first day to striper. Last year I had a monster blow-up on a dink 12” trout that I was horsing in, and I can't get that image out of my mind. I think most of the striper fishermen down there use live bait, but I’m looking for lure suggestions. Planning to tie on some large topwater, but open to suggestions. Fishing from the kayak, and probably will not make it down farther than Winfrey Ferry.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

The biggest swim baits you can find if you don't want to use skipjack.

Brother has property in Burkesville, fish the river a lot. Massive stripes and massive walleye in there


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep,,,, what TopRaider said!

I've seen a few caught below New Cumberland dam, & a 1/2-3/4oz 5/0 jig, with a 5" swim was lure of choice.

Here's some of my favorite vids,,,,, something to keep ya entertained;











& my personal favorite, For Erie 'whites', O River feeder creek wipers, or OBX everything,,, A 4"-5" popping cork;





Please keep us posted!


----------

